# 1050 engine parts



## dmmartin27 (Sep 27, 2004)

I am in the process of restoring my grandfathers 1050 and well i had it running a few days ago. now its not firing. i am not getting a spark to the spark plug. i got a new plug wire and a new plug and a new battery. it was going but now it does not fire off. i think its the coil and i was wondering if anyone knows where i can get one for a reasonable price??

please let me know thanks.

my email is [email protected]

my name is david martin and i am from ft worth tc.

tnanks for any help.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome David.

I don't know a lot about that motor, but if it sat for a long time, there may have been dirt, or crud on the points. Once you got it fired, it burned them up. Have you checked the points? Try cleaning them up a bit, and give it a shot.


----------



## dmmartin27 (Sep 27, 2004)

*1050 parts*

i will try that but heres waht my father and law did we tested the coil to see if there was a spark and we didnt get one. we took out the plug and had it connected to the plug wire and started and we didn't get a spark on the plug but i will try and cleaning it and see. thanks.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

If the points are bad, you will not get any spark to the coil, or the plugs. It is the making, and braking of the current, that creates the engery in the coil. Give it a shot. Also look around for a lose wire. Sometimes a little rust will form, and it will work, but once power flows through it, the connection goes bad.

How long has the tractor sat? Or has it been working right along?


----------



## dmmartin27 (Sep 27, 2004)

it has been sitting up for several years but my grandfather always keept in clean and well lubed. now it does need some cleaning up and a new paint job which i will work on as soon as i can. the engine needs to be cleaned and all that. i will try and clean the coils and see what happens. can you use like engine brite on the engine to clean it or do you recommend something else to get the dirt and grime off it?? oh yeah when we put the battery and the new plug and wire on it fired up with no problem just yesterday is when it would not start any more.

thanks for your info
 

david


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

change the ignition points and condenser-- if it has marginal points -- it will sometimes fire right up with a new fuly charged battery and new plug and wire - the new battery is not tired and teh new plug and wire pass all of the availabl current-- at that time the ful charge may finish off the points which are dirty by burning onto them whatever crud built up over time -- new points and condenser-- get er done


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

David
Welcome to TF!
Did you make sure the engine stop switch and or ground wire to that switch are not causing the problem? Changing the points/condenser will be a good idea also. You may also want to check the timing. Look in the wisconsin tra-10d manual posted here as well as the tubeframe manual there should be some trouble shooting pages in each.

BTW Thanks for stealing my avatar!


----------

